# dim sum



## bev (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Alex had 'dim sum' with rice last night and it went really wrong. I did a 70/30 over 4 hours and he hovered around 3.8 for most of the evening and then went up to 11 at 4am. Could you tell me what you do for this sort of food as he doesnt have it often but would like to experiment. I am thinking maybe a 50/50 over 6 or 7 hours instead. Any advice welcome. Thanks.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2011)

Being a bit dim can sum one tell me what dim sum is please?


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/images?rlz=...a7tAcKGhQfM8aE2&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1345&bih=516

Hi Sue,

Dim Sum is a sort of dumpling/pasta type parcel that is usually steamed and contains things like prawns or pork or cheese. They are about 7 carbs each and the size of a walnut.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 5, 2011)

bev said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/images?rlz=...a7tAcKGhQfM8aE2&ved=0CFMQsAQ&biw=1345&bih=516
> 
> Hi Sue,
> 
> Dim Sum is a sort of dumpling/pasta type parcel that is usually steamed and contains things like prawns or pork or cheese. They are about 7 carbs each and the size of a walnut.Bev



Ah ok ta,
may sound daft but as he so low 1st of all and higher later try the 30/70 split instead of the 70/30.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I would turn it around and do a 30/70, and perhaps take it over a slightly longer period  Then perhaps if necessary put in a TBR later on..


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ah ok ta,
> may sound daft but as he so low 1st of all and higher later try the 30/70 split instead of the 70/30.



Hi Sue,

Thanks - I did think the 50/50 but probably too much up front still - so will have to try it next weekend and do the 30/70 - bummer as I love 'dim sum' - he he.Bev


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> I think I would turn it around and do a 30/70, and perhaps take it over a slightly longer period  Then perhaps if necessary put in a TBR later on..



Hi Ellie,

Great minds think alike!When you say the TBR - we have tried this for very fatty foods - but dont seem to get it right - when would you do this - after the dual wave has finished or during it - I do get confused as to when to time these things.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 5, 2011)

Normally at the end unless a long dual wave when I will check so far in to see how thinks are going..

It takes a bit of trial and error to find a decent pitch, if going over night, I do tend to rise my target range slightly though..


----------



## randomange (Mar 5, 2011)

I normally do 4 hours, but the other way round, so I'll do 30/70, or sometimes 40/60 depending on how much I eat (I have less up front if I have more carbs, as I find bigger meals take longer to digest, but that may vary!)


----------

